# Ice fishing Mammoth



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Headed out to Mammoth on Tuesday afternoon to try through the ice for the first time this year. 

Just wondering if anyone has been up recently? How'd it go, where were you on the ice, etc. Any info is appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Spencer, what time are you heading up and where are you driving from?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Spencer, what time are you heading up and where are you driving from?


Leaving at noon on Tuesday from Provo. The truck is already full, though, you'd probably have to drive your own truck up there. We've got three guys and all the gear to squish into a smaller Subaru Forester. But you're more than welcome to come along and fish with us! I wish we had more room in the truck, ha.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> Leaving at noon on Tuesday from Provo. The truck is already full, though, you'd probably have to drive your own truck up there. We've got three guys and all the gear to squish into a smaller Subaru Forester. But you're more than welcome to come along and fish with us! I wish we had more room in the truck, ha.


Why are you going up so late, fishing into the night?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Why are you going up so late, fishing into the night?


Gotta work a half day. Only takes about an hour and a half to drive to Mammoth from my office, so we'll get about 3 hours of fishing in once we're there and set up before dark gets us


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I did fairly well down there a couple weeks ago, but recent reports I've received said it was slow and there is a fair bit of snow and slush to negotiate on the ice. The ice is plenty thick and is safe.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

My Grandpa would grumble to here you calling it that, ;-) Anyway, I was up there Christmas day, not fishing, just driving by. The area was getting blasted by the storm, so be prepared for a lot of new snow.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

MKP said:


> My Grandpa would grumble to here you calling it that, ;-) Anyway, I was up there Christmas day, not fishing, just driving by. The area was getting blasted by the storm, so be prepared for a lot of new snow.


I always grew up being told it was Mammoth. When someone called it Huntington in front of me for the first time, I thought they were a special kind of stupid...ha!

Yeah, all this new snow is going to be fun to play in. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

spencerD said:


> I always grew up being told it was Mammoth. When someone called it Huntington in front of me for the first time, I thought they were a special kind of stupid...ha!
> 
> Yeah, all this new snow is going to be fun to play in. Hopefully it goes well.


It's just that my Grandpa was a member of the North Emery Water Users, and they call it Huntington, and it is their reservoir after all;-). And heck it was there before they found the Mammoth.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

MKP said:


> It's just that my Grandpa was a member of the North Emery Water Users, and they call it Huntington, and it is their reservoir after all;-). And heck it was there before they found the Mammoth.


it most definitely was! I blame growing up in Santaquin and hearing it called Mammoth all my life.

Speaking of Santaquin, that little town ain't so little anymore. Time for me to move further south. Thinking of taking up shop in Torrey/Bicknell/Loa


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MKP said:


> My Grandpa would grumble to here you calling it that, ;-)


This is very confusing. :doh: My office manager is from Price/Wellington and she *insists *that the locals call the lake Mammoth and constantly corrects me when I call it Huntington, er, Hunnington. (At least I said that correctly. ;-) )


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Catherder said:


> This is very confusing. :doh: My office manager is from Price/Wellington and she *insists *that the locals call the lake Mammoth and constantly corrects me when I call it Huntington, er, Hunnington. (At least I said that correctly. ;-) )


I was told we always called it Mammoth to distinguish it between 'Hunnington North' reservoir in the actual town of 'Hunnington'

And I've met people who don't know what Hunnington reservoir is, but they know what Mammoth is.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

spencerD said:


> it most definitely was! I blame growing up in Santaquin and hearing it called Mammoth all my life.
> 
> Speaking of Santaquin, that little town ain't so little anymore. Time for me to move further south. Thinking of taking up shop in Torrey/Bicknell/Loa


NoNoNoNoNo! You just stick north of Nephi where you belong!:grin:


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> NoNoNoNoNo! You just stick north of Nephi where you belong!:grin:


ha!

I don't think we have to worry about too many people moving down to those areas! At least, I hope not. I'm pretty sure Loa hasn't changed a bit since I first remember being there when I was all of 7 years old. Love that little town.

Other rural parts of the state, though, are starting to not be. and it's worrisome.


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

What is the road like going up to the reservoir? I was debating on driving to Scofield or to Mammoth/Huntington and trying a new place yesterday, but decided that with the storm it was probably best to do something else. If the roads are decent I'd love to head that way for a new experience.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Shep said:


> What is the road like going up to the reservoir? I was debating on driving to Scofield or to Mammoth/Huntington and trying a new place yesterday, but decided that with the storm it was probably best to do something else. If the roads are decent I'd love to head that way for a new experience.


As long as you have 4 wheel drive you'll be fine. They're usually snowpacked when I go up there, by they're passable if you just take your time.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Spencer, you guys have fun today, way too cold and windy for this chap.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Spencer, you guys have fun today, way too cold and windy for this chap.


We're going again Thursday for sure if you're up for that.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Made it up to Mammothington. The roads were amazing, all plowed really well except for the tops of the ridges where the wind blows constantly and it's impossible to keep snow off the road. Props to the snowplow guys in charge of route 31. 

Anyways, the fishing at Mammoth was reaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy slow. My buddy and I fished it for a solid 4 hours. I caught one, about a 10 inch tiger, and he had another one almost out of the ice before it threw his hook. 

The people around us weren't having much luck, either. One guy caught 4 in a 10 minute window, then nothing after that. He was using a Gulp Minnow.

I was set up with a straight nightcrawler. 

The lake has about 14 inches of snow/slush on top of another 10ish inches of ice. Makes walking across the thing an unholy endeavor. 

We decided to bag Mammothington for Cleveland and the fishing there was much quicker. We caught 3 in an hour, and would've had more except we ran into some old friends and stopped to talk and ignore the rods for about an hour. A few guys at Cleveland were limiting out. 

There was 16 inches of slush and ice combined at Cleveland. Around 6 inches of slush and 10 inches of ice. 

The weather was gorgeous, though, and it was great to get out on the ice for the first time this year!


----------

